# Breed of the month



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I subscribe to Nylabone newsletters via email and the one I got yesterday has none other than the Vizsla as it's breed of the month. Although I never like it when I see such things as I fear popularity of the breed. I think they did a fair job of stressing the exercise requirements. 

http://www.nylabone.com/mobile/dog-101/dog-breeds/vizsla.htm


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

SteelCityDozer said:


> I subscribe to Nylabone newsletters via email and the one I got yesterday has none other than the Vizsla as it's breed of the month. Although I never like it when I see such things as I fear popularity of the breed. I think they did a fair job of stressing the exercise requirements.
> 
> http://www.nylabone.com/mobile/dog-101/dog-breeds/vizsla.htm


It was a balanced description. It's easy to over emphasize the positive when you're featuring a breed. I liked: "If not sufficiently exercised or stimulated, his naturally energetic nature may lead him to indulge in destructive behaviors."


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Disagree with 1 Point - V's can handel hot weather if not hunting - they run till they DROP - Hydration is a major issue with V's - always have water with you - read the signs - bright red skin around the eyes and your V is over heating - I plan wild birds & trials around the TEMP - 40 deg & below - PIKE will hunt all day - never loose his nose - the trouble with breed over views - till you meet the breed in the field - the rest is just BS !~


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

In Texas I often hunt on days in the high 80s to 90s. Dash last season dove hunted with me during the high 90s to low 100s up to goose hunting on a frozen lake in Kansas down to -6 degrees. One evening wild quail hunt in oklahoma last season started in the low 90s. There ability to handle hot weather was one of my draws to the breed over 10 years ago. Use common sense. Read your dog. Keep them hydrated. Choose where and how you hunt so the dogs can cool off. If it's retrieving like dove hunting, work from the shade or hunt a stock tank instead of the field. Know when to call it a morning or day. Avoid the hottest part of the day; the game hunted is also avoiding moving during that art of the day anyway. And most of all aclimate your dog. This is Texas. If your dog can't handle hot weather, your not hunting very much.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

SJ - like it or not - you agree with me - V's are not indestruckable - I just pointed out what temp I hunt PIKE in all day - PIKE does doves in 90deg heat - but the first thing out of the dove bucket is his water - never said V's could not handel the HEAT - just pointed out that when the TEMP is up - you have 2 V more carefull of what the pup is doing - Tex or Ky - sorry you think I think this breed is SOFT !!!!!!!


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

"Disagree with 1 Point - V's can handel hot weather if not hunting "

Sorry, Just misunderstood this out of context I guess. I just know mine handle hot weather hunts great. Even my last sage grouse grouse hunt was in the high 90s in a sage desert with no shade. I had trouble that day, but my dog sure didn't. The way that was worded I thought the article had said vizslas can handle hot weather hunting and you had disagreed with that.. If it said otherwise then yep I disagree with that point in the article too.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I think a lot of it depends on the dog. Not only what condition the dog is in, but the climate the dog has adjusted to. I have hunted my dogs in hot weather, and I have put them up early in hot weather.
I watch the breathing, and the tongue closely, and have water on hand.


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

I must admit there are days my dogs and I have had to give it up and stay inside. It can get so hot in Texas some days that you can't even take your Vizsla on his daily walk unless you also carry a fire extinguisher. ;D


----------



## wbavos (Oct 18, 2013)

Uh oh! We live on the outskirts of San Antonio (Tx) & haven't had Daisy during a summer yet...we might be in trouble if we can't get our walks in. I had been thinking just no mid-day walks, & keep her walking in the grass rather than on the sidewalks. She's 24 weeks old tomorrow!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Early morning and late evening are good for a run.
Even during the day you can still walk your dog. I would stay away from the hot sidewalks and pavement. You just need to keep a eye on them.
I keep a kiddy pool in the backyard during the summer.
My dogs racetrack around the yard chasing each other, then flop in the pool and cool off. Then do it all over again.
I keep towels by the back door, because it happens a few times a day.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

TexasRed said:


> ...
> My dogs racetrack around the yard chasing each other, then flop in the pool and cool off. Then do it all over again.
> ...


Once again showing that having 2 is better than having 1. <G>


----------

